# Arrythmia and IBS-D



## Nelly (Mar 15, 2002)

I am going to see a cardiologist soon with regards to some symptoms I have been having, mainly after eating which are:-a rapid heart rate (130bpm plus), extream fatigue, breathlessness and hot/cold flushes. These attacked normally last anything from 30 minutes to hours.Does anyone think that this may be anxiety? Or something more sinister.I never have panic attacks and these attacks only happen in places I concider, "IBS-Safe"Strange.


----------



## editor (Jun 20, 2004)

Hi Nelly,I guess you're already doing the best thing at the moment which is waiting for a consultation (anxiety inducing of itself!







) Your consultant will certainly be in the best position to advise you about the state of your heart and what may be contributing to how you are feeling.That said, in some people, anxiety can cause people to certainly be far more aware of their heartbeat and other bodily reactions. *Some* people will feel a weight in their chest region; arms and hands and fingers can feel "tingly;" you can sweat; have the shakes; feel sick and dizzy; feel as if you are going to pass out...all sorts, and certainly not at all pleasant! Because of the high profile of other conditions, many people think they are experiencing a heart attack or think they are dying, when it *is* "just" anxiety causing the problem. I say "just" because anyone going through an anxiety reaction, and people who live with it, know it can be very debilitating.I read a story about someone who was on a fishing trip. He'd been looking forward to the trip all year, everything was going fine, until he started to feel most unwell, for no apparent reason. He ended up feeling so bad that he was convinced he was dying from a heart attack. They checked him out at the hospital and said he was fine, "just" experiencing acute anxiety. He wrote that he was comforted to know he was "fine" (relatively, heh) because it took him quite a while to get to the hospital, and then to be seen - he would've been having the longest heart attack on record! He was reassured by his doctor that his heart was fine, and then set about getting to the root of his anxiety. This story might be of some small comfort to you?You mentioned these attacks happen when you are in an IBS safe place. What type of place is it? When your reaction starts, have you always felt this way in these places, or is this something that has happened recently? Is there any stress in your life at the moment? Don't forget that a stressful event or situation from a while back, can all of a sudden produce an anxious reaction so you might have to think about what's happened in your life recently, over the alst 6 months or so?


----------



## Nelly (Mar 15, 2002)

Cheers Editor for your help.







An IBS-safe place is somewhere with a toilet which is familiar to me, like work, home, friends house. These attacks can happen anywhere and are about 5 mins after eating.







When these epidodes happen I don't think I am having a heart attack or that I'm dying or anything like that and I do not think I am panicing.It is quite the opposite, I generally just get on with my work and think, "must find out what this is" I have had these fast heart rate for about a year (post IBS starting) and they always occur after eating/drinking hot fluid/smoking.







This is why I am confused. Can your body be anxious even when you are personally not anxious???I also think it may be a food intollerance/allergy. That has crossed my mind. It is all so confusing and annoying just NOT KNOWING!!!


----------



## editor (Jun 20, 2004)

Hi Nelly,I believe it is possible for some people to have an anxiety response and to not fully understand their particular trigger. Sometimes it is obvious, for example: if you had a severe shock; or if you were going through an upsetting time (divorce, work trouble etc)...and sometimes, it is not so obvious. Why do people seemingly become terrified just walking to the post box? Eating in front of friends and family etc? It's different for different people, which of course makes it hard to try and figure out.See what the cardiologist says and then once you have some hard and fast information, you can figure out what to do next.Best of luck to you.


----------

